# 90 hb lifter noise after oil change



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

I have a 90 hb and i just changed the oil as i always do every 3k. Same oil castrol syntec 5w30 and nissan oil filter as always but i added half a qaurt of lucas this time. And fyi i just did my timing chain and tensioners about 5k miles ago. But im getting a lifter noise when colder then its gone when warm. It doesnt do it when started but on its say up to operating temp at stop lights and only at idle it sounds like skirt knock. That deep metalic clicky clackety type sound. Its coming from the valve train. Once it gets to operating temp or if idle is raised just a hair it stops. Is this normal? I have about 167k miles. I wonder if my oil pump is going. But why would it do it right AFTER an oil change? And why with lucas id figure that would help it out not hurt it. No other lifter troubles ever before this. Any help would be greatly appreciated it... Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What type of Lucas additive? Most additives are a waste of money and can sometimes do more harm then good. What the additive may have done is dislodge some small sludge particles that found their way into the lifters.


----------



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

Theres only one lucas oil stabilizer. It makes the oil a little thicker. So i dont know but it is loud at stop lights till it warms up. Any other thoughts?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're best bet at this time is to drain all the oil and if you want a heavier oil, then use something like a 10W-40. Drain the old oil while the engine is hot so that if there's a lot of loose sludge particles, they will drain out much easier. Stay away from those additives!


----------



## redlineslash (Nov 13, 2010)

These trucks are kinda finicky about the oil. Too much/little, or too thick/thin and you'll end up with clatter. Being as its all controlled by oil pressure. Stick with the recommended factory specs and you'll be better off. If its still there after just pull your valve train apart and give it a through cleaning. Its easy


----------



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

Well update. I changed the oil again to a standard 10w30 synthetic oil amd no additive. The noise is lesser now but still there. It is not there when started but starts in as it warms up and goes away when at operating temp..... Doesmt smoke or burn one drop of oil. Sounds just like piston skirt knock. Like a clacketing. Not really a knock. Souds like top emd when o get down next to engine. Ne thoughts? Im only at 157k amd put the last 100k miles on this truck....oil has been synthetic and changed emphaticaly 3k intervals. And yes the timing chain and such i did 5k miles ago.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might be a lifter issue...


----------



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for pointing that out. Why all of a suddon would it start doing it


----------



## pap6ma (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a 95 HB with 141,000 on it and a KA24E that had valve tick at start up and after highway driving. It got to the point that it ticked all the time. I believe the #4 exhaust valve lifter wasn't working and it fouled out #4 plug. 
I changed the oil with 5w30 and I put Marvelous Mystery Oil in and added it to the gas as directed. Within 2 tanks of gas the ticking completely stopped and hasn't returned yet. I believe I had to much oil in also and it caused the oil to foam up and air bound #4 cylinder exhaust valve causing the tick. I don't know if keeping the oil under full or the Marvelous Mystery Oil fixed it or the combination. My truck runs like when I bought it 2 1/2 yrs ago and I will always have Marvelous Mystery Oil in it. 
I tried Lucas, Seafoam and STP and they didn't help and I believe they might have thickened the oil and made it worst at the end. I now keep the oil between 3/4 and 7/8's full.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

those older vehicles used 10w30


----------



## pap6ma (Jun 13, 2013)

Your right the book does say that. I tried a synthetic 10w40 in the summer thinking the oil was too thin and it got worst. I even had that 3 to 5 second rattle at start up and I haven't heard it since the valve tick went away. I believe that the combination of thicker oil and keeping the oil full or a little over caused the tick. And I believe that the Marvelous Mystery Oil in the gas and oil helped clear up the sticking valve because my #4 plug doesn't foul out anymore. I tried a top end cleaner for the fuel before and no change.


----------

